# Windows 7 install on a Dell D610 laptop



## catilley (Sep 25, 2009)

I've downloaded the Windows 7 advisor for this laptop, and it basically said that Windows Vista/7 could not be ran on it. However, I've read, most lately on Leo's column, that he installed Home Premium 32 bit on that very same laptop for his wife, and he is an expert at computer advice. My laptop, like his, has all available features and specs for it. The only problem is the "Aero" feature, that I don't need on it anyway. I have a new PC with Windows 7. Microsoft is always saying that Windows 7 won't run on a lot of older computers, when in fact it will. Do any of you see a problem with this install? I would like the Pro version on it.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm running a desktop from around that erra with Windows 7 on it. Runs quite well. Two considerations: How much RAM does the system have? What is the Video card on it?


----------



## catilley (Sep 25, 2009)

htucker, thanks for the reply. It has 2GB RAM (as does my new PC with Windows 7 does) and I don't know about the video card. The video card is integrated with other parts on a laptop, that's the difference from a desktop. You can obtain parts for less. But I do know that the laptop has all of the features that Dell offered for it. It's a Latitude D610. I've even seen on eBay where C640's (seven years old) have Windows 7 for sale.


----------



## htucker (Aug 27, 2009)

catilley,
it has enough RAM to run it smoothly. The advanced graphic features of 7 like Aero will probably not work on it if it has the older integrated intel video card.


----------



## catilley (Sep 25, 2009)

That's the video card, Intel. You're right, I won't be able to get all of the features, but there are a couple of Vista drivers that I can (and will have to) apply in order for it to work. The Intel wi-fi is one of them. But I'm determined to make it work. There are some 2003-2004 era Optiplex desktops that runs it fine. But as you probably know, you can swap parts in a desktop a lot easier than a laptop. There's so many intergrated parts in laptops to make room for everything.


----------



## catilley (Sep 25, 2009)

I got it done and all is good. The screen doesn't look as good as this one (it's only a month old), but it runs just as smooth, in some ways better. Those Latitudes were built for professionals, and there are still many around. I can live without the Aero on it. And it won't run Virtual PC, the processor doesn't support it. But there's a different one I'm going to check out.


----------

